# New Signature!



## _Chaz_ (Sep 5, 2010)

After quite a long while, I'm proud to announce that I have picked up Photoshop again and made another forum signature!







I had taken a long break because people kept asking for requests and I couldn't keep up, so the policy still stands that I do not take requests. Sorry, just not enough time.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 6, 2010)

It's over the 80k limit.   Total file size for BOTH you ava and sig cannot be over 80k.

Try to shrink the file size.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice sig, though as Rayder mentioned it's over the size limit.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 6, 2010)

Magical green hands... Kind of like a metaphysical Wolverine.


----------

